# First Honda snowblower



## MikedotB (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello,

I local dealer just delivered my new HSS1332TCD, I know its late in the season but Honda had this deal and last sunday everything else I own broke. 

I live in Northern Ontario and my driveway is about 300 feet long and has a steep slope to the township road. 

I now find myself hoping for more snow. I will post a review after i get a few hours on it.

Mike B


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

for where you live and the size of driveway you have ,you got the very best snowblower, you will love the power !


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We'll be looking forward to reading your review. Throw some pictures in too, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

WOW! Looks like a VERY nice machine and yes, I'd like to see pics or vids too! Hope it works well for you.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

What a beast. Enjoy.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Mike - Welcome and congrats on the new snow blower. The Honda HS1332 is an awesome machine that will certainly give you the power and performance you desire along with many years of trouble free service. As most of us Honda owners will tell you, be sure to pull the augers at the end of the season and give the auger shaft a healthy dose of anti-seize. Honda greases the shaft from the factory, but it generally doesn't hold up for more than a season or two max. If you pull the augers every couple of years and hit the shafts with anit-seize you'll never have to worry about the augers rusting or "fusing" to the shaft which can be catastrophic if you hit something solid. Other than that, just basic oil changes, cable lubrication, and periodic scraper bar and skid shoe adjustment, should keep your machine running at peak performance.

What kind of snow blower did you own prior to purchasing the Honda?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

You want more snow?? Go to Massachusettes. They got plenty to go around I'm sure.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

joee5 said:


> You want more snow?? Go to Massachusettes. They got plenty to go around I'm sure.


LOL... Would you believe another 2" - 4" tonight and more expected for Wednesday. I can't remember but I think there might be some stray Christmas decorations buried under the 85" of snow in my front yard. Just have to wait for them to resurface in August.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Freezn said:


> LOL... Would you believe another 2" - 4" tonight and more expected for Wednesday. I can't remember but I think there might be some stray Christmas decorations buried under the 85" of snow in my front yard. Just have to wait for them to resurface in August.




Snowing here at the moment with forecasters predicting 1-6". The way it's coming down nowIthinkit'll be more than 1" for sure. 
And my daughter's high school softball team starts practice next week.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

That is one awesome looking machine! Looks like you picked the right one for yor needs.
Enjoy, and let us know how it performs.


----------



## MikedotB (Mar 1, 2015)

*quick review*

Hello,

As promised here is a quick review.

First off, it is a Honda and they have a reputation of building good machines, this snowblower is no exception. 

We have had a few decent snowfalls since I took delivery and the last time I used it the snow was very heavy/water soaked. It didn't seem to matter, the machine throws the snow an easy 40 feet. With the electric chute controls I can put the snow where I want it from nearly anywhere in the yard... the vertical you can get with it is amazing as well, I have the old plowtruck (broke and waiting for the wrecker) parked in the yard. I decided to see if I would be able to throw snow over it without getting any on it. The answer is yes you can blow snow over a parked car without touching it. Of course I wouldn't try this with my daily driver but hey, the plow truck is going to the crusher.

Now on to the actual views on operation. starting is easy, turn the fuel on, pull the choke, hit the key, wait a couple of seconds, close the choke to half, wait a few more seconds, close the choke all the way, then you are ready to go. Standard snowblower auger and transmission engagement as shown in the attached photos. Height of the blower is adjusted by squeezing the release under the right handlebar. Direction and speed is controlled by the direction control on the dash panel, chute controls are with the right joystick on the right side of the dash. this is from the operators standpoint.

Now that I have said the above, my driveway is long and has a sloped section and does require changes in travel speed, auger height, direction of the discharge chute. Cleaning time was a little slower than with the plow but I see that tall snowbanks will be a thing of the past. It moves lots of snow fast.
I found it easy to keep in a straight line, turning it around is a learning experience.

Pros:
Remember what I said about wet snow? We had about 5 inches of it and on the flat parts of the driveway I could move snow at the fastest travel speed and while you could hear the engine was working it still threw the snow a huge distance. I did have to slow down on the hill and the end of the driveway which is to be expected. Changing chute direction was very easy, height adjustments were easily accomplished as well. 
Auger design allows you to cut the banks easily.

I would not normally use the machine at this ground speed but hey I had to know... I wonder if I got some super slider snow skates...

Cons:
I found it a little awkward to reach across the dash to change direction and speed, I also found unless I was actually at the lowest setting (scrape) the handlebars were a little low for my height. 

Here is a little plug for my dealer, as seen in the photos he provided a battery tender, I was told he provides this for all the electric start snowblowers as not everyone will run the machine fast enough to charge the battery. As I haven't bought from another dealer I will take his word that this is not a standard accessory. They did apply anti-seize to the augers on assembly, and did deliver it to my door, I live about 15 minutes away from town.

Bottom line, this is a good machine but pricey. In the past I have owned two other machines which did not work as well as this one. I do not anticipate having to replace this last machine. I am considering a cab but after using the machine I may not need it. I did buy the commercial grade shoes which I will install later.

Sorry if I rambled on but I am not a professional writer.

Mike B.


----------

